# Jeep Cherokee???



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the chance to pick up a 96 Cherokee for a decent price. I would like to the opinion from anyone here who has one or had one in the past. Good points, bad points, problems and what have you been averaging on gas mileage.

For now it will mainly be used by my wife to go back and forth to work.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What are you paying for it? I have one I am selling. We have held on to it thinking we would use it here and there, it pretty much just sits in the driveway. It's a 98'.

Either way, It has been a great vehicle. If it's an automatic, you'll want to have the tranny checked. The solenoids have a tendency to start giving out around 150k.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tree,

Thanks for the reply.

It is an auto, 114000 miles on it, $3500.

Might be interested in yours. My wife wants the newer body style instead of the square boxy style the 96 has, and really prefers the auto trans.

But I don't have much more $ to spend than what they are asking for the 96.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's an auto, but has more miles (189k freeway) and we've had the tranny gone through.

It's forest green and loaded (Power everything) and it's going to the first 2900 bucks.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeep Cherokee's are great I have had mine for just over 4 years its a 94 auto with
153000 miles on it and still going strong and I change the tranny fluid 
every year.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

all cherokees are the same body style, cept for a few mild taillight and grill changes. she is probably thinking of the grand cherokee, a larger rounder version available with a v-8. The Grand Cherokee is alot more luxurios but doesnt perform as well as it's smaller brother off road, and typically gets alot worse fuel mileage. I own a compact cherokee (known as an XJ), so my opinions will reflect on it


pros: the 4.0 is an excellent motor, lots of torque,
15-19 mpg (alot better than most suvs, I got 22 once before I lifted it)
toyota automatic transmission (durable and trouble free)
solid front axle (low maintenance, and good offroad)
appraoch and departure angle are excellent for offroading
tons and tons of aftermarket fun stuff to buy for them

cons: small interior (tight fit for my fat arse)
exhaust manifold cracks
oil filter housing leaks
brakes typically SUCK (i put rear disc on mine)
unibody (they dont survive accidents very well)
the power is impressive... until you try to pull something. An Atv trailer with 1000lbs on it totally sucks the life out of my otherwise tire-screeching automobile!

Mine is a 1994 and I literally beat the snot out of it daily! It has 194k miles and they are all very hard miles! My biggest complaint is the interior space, its not very comfortable. But i am 6'4 290 lbs.

Considering how many there are on the road, I really dont sell very many parts for them. Brakes, tune up, and the occasional u-joint are about it.

I say buy it! even though Henry didnt build it!! 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Cherokee's are great vehicles. Mine has been through hell and back. It was rear ended by a big dodge ram going 45mph while I was stopped. This was three months after I bought it new in 98'. Its still going strong with 170k on it. Just general maintenance is all you have to do.

If you plan on pulling trailers with it... dont bother. As said before, the torque on the 4.0L leaves something to be desired. They will pull but if you do it often it will trash you tranny and engine in a hurry.

My mileage has been 20+ highway, 16-17 city with the 4.0L engine.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

The one I was going to buy, the guy sold it when he got offered an extra 1000 cash. So I am still looking. From what I have read here and on other forums, it sounds like a Jeep is the way to go since my wife wants an SUV and the s10 blazers she has been looking at are twice the price.

Plus I have wanted to build a CJ up for off roading, I guess the Cherokee could take its place.

Being a GM guy it is tough to look at anything else though.

Thanks agian for the input.


----------

